
Un simulador abierto de alto rendimiento para circuitos cuánticos - neomatrix
https://www.ibm.com/blogs/research/2018/05/quantum-circuits/
======
gus_massa
I get an article and the title in English "An Open High-Performance Simulator
for Quantum Circuits", that is the translation of the title of the HN post.

